

Frameri: One Lens, Many Frames - rory096
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/frameri-one-lens-many-frames

======
pixelmonkey
I'm still shocked every time I see my bill for prescription eyeglasses -- that
you always need to buy a new frame for every prescription lens upgrade, and
that they mark up the frames like crazy.

This looks pretty interesting, even aside from the ability to change up the
style. It also makes prescription sunglasses within reach for people who don't
want to shell out hundreds of dollars.

~~~
cornflakies
I agree, I have always shied away from moving to contacts and Lasik because I
actually enjoy having glasses. The biggest inconvenience is needing
prescription sunglasses. I see this solving a big problem here.

